# DVD Bitrate



## Zyberion (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo...
Also ich habe eine DvD erstellt und alles lief super und sah auch gut aus.
Nun hatte ich nen Fehler im Schnitt, mache also nochmal Premiere auf, korigiere den Schnitt und will wieder ganz normal über den MPEG Encoder exportieren und sehe zufällig unter "Presets" das ich eine Medium Bitrate gewählt habe.

Lohnt es sich die höher zu schrauben?
Wird die Qualität dabei noch besser?
Der Film geht nur knapp 5Minuten wäre die volle Auflösung ratsam oder gibts da Probleme mit den Playern.
man kennet das ja wenn man nen Film öffnet der ne Minute lang geht aber 1GB gross ist, dann ruckelts.

Also momentan steht meine Video Bitrate auf 6000 und meine  Encoder Quality 39.
Weis heist Encoder Quality eigentlich?

Kann ich gedenkenlos alles hochschrauben?
Bye


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2006)

Die Bitrate ist per DVD-Video-Norm auf 8000KBit festgesetzt.
Davon ziehst Du die Audiospur ab, besser großzügig und dann landest
Du bei einer CBR von etwa 7500KBit, wenn Du Ton-AC3 bei -ich glaube- 384KBit
kodierst.
Die Encoder-Qualität ist sowas wie die Betrachtungsart des Originals, hohe
Qualität heisst die Punkte mehrmals vergleichen und überlegen wie die am Besten
encodet werden.

Ich denke mit einer Rate von 6000-7000 ist alles Gut. Schau nach Einstellungen wie
2Pass, Vcsd oder Auto-GOP.

mfg chmee


----------



## Zyberion (16. Februar 2006)

Nagut..werd ich mal testen...
Danke


----------

